# Property Manager issue - need advice



## rodcaroca (2 mo ago)

Hello,

Just arrived in Playa Del Carmen. We have a site with two houses. Our Property Manager was living in one and with their rent being subsidized for managing the property and renting out the other casita on the property. Long story short, we arrive and they have not done a good job of maintaining the property. Now they say they have renters rights to stay for at least two months. I want them out ASAP and believe I can do so so they are fired from their job as property manager. Any insights as to what I can do or who I can talk to?


----------

